

NSA Leak Vindicates AT&T Whistleblower - eightyone
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/nsa-whistleblower-klein/

======
eightyone
I never knew that he took a picture of the door to the room. Looking at it
makes me sick to my stomach.

